# S & E Customs



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

S & E Customs is now open.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I love this shop! Well done!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! Another new shop!!! :woohoo: I like that sedan on the rack! Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I abandoned mine for now.. I need to get new materials for the walls,etc. One of these days....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome Shop! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to get a Snap-On tool route in your area.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking shop Big "O", lots of room in there!!! Nice Hot Rod on the rack!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kewl shop & Hot Rods Omega! 

Can imagine you had some fun working on the Coupe and Nomad. 

Bob...open for fun now...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nice shop big"o" the crew must be on lunch break. with nobody around i hope ya locked up the delivery. snap-on tools have a habbit of growing legs and walkin away sometime!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see another new shop, well done. Hot Rod looks cool with the yellow fenders. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Thanks for the comments. But I need to send a BIG THANK YOU to Randy of Hilltop Raceway for giving me the Encouraging words to do this. Now I just need to located help for the shop as right now it is just my boys Sean & Evan helping me in the shop. 

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Do an Ebay search, Winner's Circle Pit Row. Some of this stuff ain't selling, make an offer, you never know...RM

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...+car&_osacat=2616&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Verry cool shop :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well the boys needed to stay open past sundown for a special customer. The Count needed a tuneup so he could be ready on the 31st.

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Alphax1202/100_0077.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Alphax1202/100_0076.jpg

I also picked up some plastic diecast from goodwill. Will be looking into getting these mounted on a running chassie. Two of them already seen converted here so now I am going to see what the boys in the shop can do.

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Alphax1202/100_0079.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g335/Alphax1202/100_0078.jpg

Dave


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Omega the brown one with the stacks is a Batman villain car. I did one with a slim line chassis and it works great under it.. Here is a link if you want to see how I did mine.. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=370981


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Cobra looks cool with a roof!!! I like it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That is some sharp work on the Cobra. Great looking Camaro body, nice find!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

VERY Nice Shop :thumbsup:, very spaceous and with all the GOOD Stuff 








As for the Vintage Tow Truck Conversion, the underbody needs shaved out a bit, and the front screw post needs attention. eg- I just added onto it and offset the front post, and left the rear as is.... otherwise, it just takes a bit of under-bed whittling


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Its funny, the goodwill store by my house has a bin with nothing in it except McDonalds toys still in baggie. So when I found the Tow Truck I had to get it. 

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow that's a huge shop!!!
I like the shot from the mezzanine!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well between James Bonds girlfriend coming in for some work on her car and the chevette body back from the shop, the boys started working on the yellow funny car. They got the graphic’s buffed out and removed part of the chassis. They decided to keep the front axle on for now until they can locate tires to use on the front.
Dave


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Is that a chevette? Where in the world did you find that casting?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-1978-C...Action_Figures_Diecast_US&hash=item3f189da047

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271074428040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

firchkn said:


> Is that a chevette? Where in the world did you find that casting?


The chevette was cast by Greg Gipe.

Dave


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Some interesting projects & especially like girlfriend's car! ..RL


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Cherry Roll*

Heard this code word 'Cherry Roll' and had to sneak my blackberry into the shop to see what was going on. Sorry for the not to clear pictures.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice renditions


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet Candy Apple Red paint job Omega!!



I love how everyone here on HT comes up with totally different ideas than everyone else. 

This is COOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...need to get my Chevette by Greg Gipe done up someday...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Daaaaang!

Best Roarin Rolls to date. Losing the two-tone and going mono really changes her character.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like that color myself!!! After adding the blower, it now has a cool ProMod look to it!!! RM


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well the second Rolls rolled out of the shop today.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Gator Gary (AKA vickers83) heard the boys needed something different to work on. So he shipped up the following from Sarasota, FLA. Seems this was just sitting down there close to a swamp.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: Awesome! Needs more mud to cover that "carfitti" paint job though!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well the boys could not wait to start in on this one. So after cleaning it off and out and removing the chassis, the body shop guys started in on it.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Then the paint shop got into the act. The First coat of primer has been put down so the body shop could see what needed to be taken care of.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the ROLLS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Smoooth fill on the Caddy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:That Camaro needs some Yoo Hoo decals! :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Joe is right... Nice fill-job!!! :thumbsup: ....who's putty is your filler of choice??


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Joe is right... Nice fill-job!!! :thumbsup: ....who's putty is your filler of choice??


Thanks guys, first time I ever tried doing something like this. I used Stage 3 Bondo glazing and spot putty, for sanding I used 800, 1000 then 1200 wet/dry sandpaper.

Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Enter the UNDERTAKER, just need to get her decaled then off to the strip.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I like what you did to the 59 caddy and the purple model A too
they both look great !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Awesome transformation! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Grooven on poiple!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow on both cars!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait to see the undertaker finished up!!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good looking good!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEEETT!!!!

Wes


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

My start for the Double Barrel Build Contest. Here we have the victim, No no I mean Volunteer.



Here is the plan,



and here is the start,


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Veeeeeery interesting!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Plenty of time, so don't rush it!  I'm tickled to see you and the other guys getting involved!! I wish I could get started on my prize truck.. Maybe next week.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now why didn't I think of that...Doh!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

You stole my idea, LOL I was just thinking about doing that today.. Looks good so far.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

S & E Customs is closing shop. Everybody here, will almost everybody have fun and stay young. C-ya.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Aw man!!! And I was excited about the Shadow extension...Hope you can get a new lease and reopen...RM


----------

